# My Simple Screw Box Rack



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

Here is my latest video. Enjoy!

If you have a YouTube channel, Considering subscribing to my channel and follow me on Facebook. Thanks!


----------



## Ecurb (Mar 1, 2016)

good idea. I should give it a go.


----------

